# Is this a "real" Whizzer?



## Nickinator (Aug 18, 2014)

Looks like a factory indent in frame (for clearance of belt?), Whizzer seat pan, Whizzer wheels- Bendix hub?? Whizzer bars, front brake, small chainring and crank says AS & Co  and 9620-A...Took Goof Off to the barn paint under the BB, but s/n does not include a "W" or an "S" or anything other than the letter D and 5 numbers....what have we got here? 

Darcie/Nick


----------



## rlhender (Aug 18, 2014)

Lets see the left side view...


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 18, 2014)

Based on what I'm seeing yes. I don't think all Whizzers had a "W" serial although I could be wrong. V/r Shawn


----------



## THE STIG (Aug 18, 2014)

recently sold this orig w/Pa.title, no WZ in serial numb.


----------



## Nickinator (Aug 18, 2014)

More pics, and left side...also discovered front fender is not original, may not even be Schwinn...Nick thinks Monark maybe.


----------



## bricycle (Aug 18, 2014)

Is that a Whizzer factory seat stay dimple?


----------



## spoker (Aug 18, 2014)

the ones ive seen have the rear brake extesion and factory indent and were wz,check with evan if ya want it cleared up he is there tue


----------



## Mr. Holly (Sep 24, 2016)

That is factory. These are the dimples that Schwinn made prior to the WZ models.


----------



## spoker (Sep 26, 2016)

http://moped2.org/whizzer-bike.htm


----------



## bobcycles (Sep 27, 2016)

Those are the earlier dimples, and "S-4" model dimples, Later "WZ" ones have more pronounced 'trench like" indents
Probably a 48 bike.  Serial numbers were not W etc.  Good rolling chassis with wrong front fender


----------

